# VOCALOID



## hopeandjoy (Apr 6, 2014)

So I've decided that I am going to share one of my favorite fandoms with you all _whether you like it or not._ jk I hope you do like it but it can be an acquired taste for some.

*What the frick is VOCALOID anyway?*
Well, they aren't holograms and they aren't robots. VOCALOID is a vocal synthesis program developed by YAMAHA. The program takes various samples from real human singers to produce singing, which made it much more realistic than its competition, which often used completely synthesized voices.

The programs has had three versions, all numbered in order. The program first came out in English with the VOCALOIDs LEON and LOLA, soul singers, then Japanese with MEIKO and KAITO. You may have heard of the last two. It wasn't until V2 that the program really took off, due to the release of Hatsune Miku. Miku wasn't the first V2 released, but she came at a good time - the foundation of NicoNicoDouga (a Japanese video sharing site) and at the time of the meme Leak Spin.

V3 is the current generation and also features Spanish, Chinese, Korean, and a possible French bank. This generation also features triphonics, which was first pioneered by the freeware software UTAU. Basically, a short sample of the end of the previous syllable is played at the beginning of the next. For example, the Japanese word "kokoro" would be rendered something like "ko oko oro". (This is without hiragana or the X-SAMPA phonetic language used by the program.)

The people who write the songs are known as *producers*. In ye olden days, these people were often referred to by a *P-name* due to the difficulty of finding usernames in NicoNico's old layout. For example, the producer mothy has a P-name of AkunoP. This has mostly fallen out of fashion, but new producers still occasionally get them and the YouTube fandom loves them.

*Is there a canon?*

No.

*Not even a little?*

Well, some producers make song series that are connected. Famous ones include mothy's Evillious Chronicles, for being very old, very long, and very confusing, and Jin's KagePro, which is getting an anime adaptation April 12th this year.

*That's nice. Any recommendations?*

Sure! First, some of my favorite producers and a few songs by them.

cosMo (The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku (YouTube/NicoNico), Dr. Realist (YouTube/NicoNico) Note that both of these songs are part of series, albeit unconnected ones.)
Hachi (WORLD END UMBRELLA (YouTube/NicoNico), Donut Hole (YouTube/NicoNico) Mostly sings his own songs now, but acts as a VOCALOID producer.)
yukkedolce (The Transient Apple Salesgirl (YouTube/NicoNico), A Story of Magic and You (YouTube/NicoNico))
niki (JITTER DOLL (YouTube/NicoNico), WAVE (YouTube/NicoNico))
Jin (Kagerou Daze (YouTube/NicoNico), Outer Science (YouTube/NicoNico) Note that these songs are part of KagePro, which is getting an anime on the 12th. Outer Science is a huge spoiler, so if you care don't watch.)
mothy (Chrono Story (YouTube/NicoNico), Capriccio Farce (YouTube/NicoNico) Note that 90% of mothy songs are connected. He's most famous for Daughter of Evil but it's not a very good song so.)
nekobolo (Joking Speaker (YouTube/NicoNico), Liar (YouTube/NicoNico))
DECO*27 (Once Upon a Me (YouTube/NicoNico), Streaming Heart (YouTube/NicoNico))
sasakure.UK (*Hello, Planet. (YouTube/NicoNico), The Trash Heap Princess and Apostrophe (YouTube/NicoNico))
Neru (Tokyo Teddy Bear (YouTube/NicoNico), World Domination How-To (YouTube/NicoNico))

Other good songs:

Kokoro (YouTube/NicoNico)
Cloud Rider (YouTube/NicoNico)
mirror (YouTube/NicoNico)
Moonlit Voyage (YouTube (had mysteriously disappeared??)/NicoNico)
Parades (YouTube/NicoNico)
Soleil (YouTube/NicoNico)
The Thief and the Guardsman (YouTube/NicoNico)

So, uh, discuss. Ask questions. Make recs.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 7, 2014)

I've always been a bit surprised that a piece of (non video game) software got a fandom. For the longest time I had no idea what it was all about, when I googled it it would just say "is a voice syth program" and I'd assume I googled it wrong because I couldn't see what the connection between software and the hundreds of fanarts of Hastune Miku was.

I take it that most people in the fandom don't make any music themselves, they just enjoy what is produced by others?

Also regarding their names, are you saying them given name first or given name last? 

Also! I never really looked for any of their musics but I did stumble across one once that I liked, though I think it was make by Utau rather than Vocaloid.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, lots of people in the fandom are more in the cult of personality around the Great 8 (MEIKO, KAITO, Miku, Rin, Len, Luka, Gackpo, and GUMI. Should be noted that only Miku, Rin, and GUMI are commonly used.). Vocaloid's a very difficult program and not everyone can make music, so those with other talents gravitate to things like fanart or plain old enjoying the music. It's not that different than band fandoms, the main difference being that the face of the whole thing isn't the band itself. Doesn't stop people from thinking that VOCALOID producing companies make the music though.

I do given last because that's how the fandom typically does it. Doesn't matter for most VOCALOIDs though, as most only have one name.


----------



## ozzi9816 (Aug 18, 2015)

I've never got why IA isn't more popular. I understand it's partly because she's from another company or something? Anyway, Jin uses IA to great effect. I like how he tunes her.

And if you're interested, here's my playlist of vocaloid songs: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLefqYZ-EjDGCqAGdSeI8jT9c2V4ehcuPT

Tell me if you find any new songs you like in there, hopeandjoy!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 16, 2015)

My brother has a voccaloid game now XD The music in it is fun, i remember "The World Is Mine" being one of my favorite songs in the game^^


----------

